# Pc Spiel zu Verkaufen: Commandos Strike Force, Far Cry, Tactical Ops, True Crime Stre



## Nickkane (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

 bin gerade dabei meine Sammlung etwas zu verkleinern, da die Zeit zum Spielen immer weniger wird. Also eine gute Gelegentheit ein paar Klassiker im guten Zustand abzustauben. Da einige Titel nicht für E-bay geeignet sind erfolgt der Versand nur an 18-Jährige einfach Geburtsjahr per Mail beifügen.

 Folgende Titel biete ich an:

*1. Commandos Strike Force - neu & eingeschweißt 10€*  

*2. Übersoldier - neu & eingeschweißt 10€*   

 3. Far Cry - deutsche Version im Eurokarton gebraucht 7,50€ 

 4. Tactical Ops Assault on Terror - gebraucht nur einmal gespielt 3€

 5. True Crime Streets of LA -gebraucht (CD-ROM) 5€

 6. Vietcong - Hauptspiel gebraucht 5€

 7. Vietcong Fist Alpha - Addon gebraucht 5€

 Alle Spiele sind vollständig Handbuch, Datenträger und Hülle sind im guten Zustand.

 Es fallen noch kleine Versandkosten an. Bei einem Spiel wird per Post als Großbrief für 1,45€  oder Maxibrief 2,20€ bei Zweien  und mehr als zwei per Paket mit Hermes / DHL für 4€. Versand nur innerhalb von Deutschland. Lieferung erfolgt nachdem das Geld verbucht wurde.

 Zahlungsinformationen sende ich wenn ein Kaufinteresse besteht z.B: Überwesiung / Pay Pal

 Wer noch ein anderes Spiel einfach Namen posten, bitte keine aktuellen Spiele zum Schnäpchenpreis bin nicht der Weihnachtsmann.

 Bei Interesse mit den gewünschten Spielen bitte melden, auf Wunsch versende ich Bilder davon!

 Mit besten Grüßen


----------

